# 921 Remote Dies when Batteries are Changed



## woofwoofmo (Jan 24, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone else had this problem. Last week a warning note came on the screen saying "remote batteries low" so, I changed them. Much to my chagrin my remote stoped working with the receiver. It would not respond to any commands. I contacted Dish and talked with one of their techs, going through various ideas, hard reboot, trying to change remote address, etc. The remote simply would not work. I've encounter several of the problems describes in this forum, stuck aspect ration, missing guide info, OTA channels disappearing, etc., but had never seen this before.

Can't wait until April to get rid of the 921.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Did you check the batteries? Maybe one is installed wrong? Do the red lights blink on the remote when you push a button?


----------



## woofwoofmo (Jan 24, 2006)

Allen Noland said:


> Did you check the batteries? Maybe one is installed wrong? Do the red lights blink on the remote when you push a button?


That was the first thing I checked. In fact installed two brand new sets of Duracells. I might mention that all the lights functioned on the remote when I was asked to try and reset. Also, the remote continued to turn the TV on and off as well as adjust volume.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

My remote does this occasionally, just goes unresponsive except for power and volume. I pull the batteries and count to 20 then put the same ones back in and it works.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I've seen the "battery warning" before. I just ignore it, it eventually goes away for good. I have the same batteries in my remote that came with my original 921 -1 year ago!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

remove the batteries, press the sat button for a few seconds then put the batteries back in and see if it works.


----------



## woofwoofmo (Jan 24, 2006)

boylehome said:


> remove the batteries, press the sat button for a few seconds then put the batteries back in and see if it works.


I tried your suggestion, and no go. So it's off to the remote graveyard. The good news is I got the new remote yesterday and it works fine.

Can't wait for the next 921 adventure to begin. :nono2:


----------



## motrac (Jan 5, 2003)

make sure the remote address didn't change.


----------



## woofwoofmo (Jan 24, 2006)

My good fortune with the 921 continues. As described earlier, my previous remote malfunctioned when I changed the batteries. Got the new one from E* and it worked fine for 3 weeks until yesterday when it stopped working with the 921. :nono2: 

I called E* and went through all the proscribed steps to get the remote operating, but again to no avail. The CSR told me he would send another remote to me, but suspected that the 921 was at fault, what a surprise.:lol: 

Anyway if this remote does not work with the 921, they'll send me another 921, my fourth in a year. I asked if he would also send me a gun so I could shoot the 921 and put it out of its misery. He laughed and said I know what you mean.:hurah:


----------



## woofwoofmo (Jan 24, 2006)

Got the 3rd remote yesterday. So far, it works fine. We'll see if it can last another 6 weeks until April when the 921 gets shipped hopefully to a galaxy far far away 

On the positive side, I'd like to commend E* for handling quickly. I called the problem in late Tuesday afternoon and the remote was waiting for me when I got home from work on Thursday.


----------

